#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  CISCO 1720 Balanceamento HELP

## echizen

Recebi um segundo link da telemar, e esta junto a outro que ja estava configurado num cisco 1720, o problema é que a telemar me informou que não faz mas balanceamento la, então não tenho como usar multilink.. tentei fazer o balanceamento per-packet so que acho que precisa ta balanceado la tambem... estou com 1 link sem conseguir utilizar, me ajudem numa solução de balanceamento, por favor!!

----------


## herlon2008

O primeiro absurdo é eles disserem que não o fazem. 

A solução neste seu caso, se não irão fazer o balanceamento é dividir o link via direcionamento por tipo de trafego ou por blocos IP .

----------

